# Providing samples to potential clients - any suggestions?



## RogueRose (Jun 9, 2015)

I finally have a product which I believe is ready to be distributed for trials and sampling for potential customers.  I have identified my target market but I want to get feedback about the product first by providing samples to professionals in the field who use the product every day.  

The thing I'm worried about is any legal issues related to this such as liability.  I have used the product for a few months without incident so I feel confident that it is safe but we all know there are people out there with random allergies to products 99.9% of people deem safe.  

Can anyone offer any suggestions about this and what I should do first?


----------



## Dorymae (Jun 9, 2015)

First get business insurance. The only thing you can do about allergies to to make sure you label your products correctly. 

You can never stop someone from deciding to sue, but you can protect yourself from their winning by following good manufacturing process, labeling correctly and carrying proper insurance for any unforeseen accidents on your part. 

Business is a gamble in more ways than one. All you can do is follow proper procedure.


----------



## Susie (Jun 9, 2015)

It would not hurt to ask the people if they are allergic to anything, and if they are allergic to something in the samples, tell them right up front not to use the samples just as a "be super sure they were warned" type safety check.


----------



## xoticsoaps (Jun 9, 2015)

Actually the fda seems to be pretty free wheeling when it comes to samples. Doesn't matter if the product is considered a cosmetic or not, if offered as a free sample you don't even have to include the ingredients on the packaging. Although, I think it would be beneficial if you did.

http://www.fda.gov/cosmetics/labeling/ingredientnames/ucm2005218.htm

You may want to dig through the info on fda.gov for more info.


----------



## worcesternoah (Jun 29, 2015)

Dorymae said:


> First get business insurance. The only thing you can do about allergies to to make sure you label your products correctly.
> 
> You can never stop someone from deciding to sue, but you can protect yourself from their winning by following good manufacturing process, labeling correctly and carrying proper insurance for any unforeseen accidents on your part.
> 
> Business is a gamble in more ways than one. All you can do is follow proper procedure.



I have business insurance (General Liability is the common name in my area) .  It costs me $25.00 per month and I have it bundled with my auto insurance, I think right now I have $500,000 in coverage. I'm dead serious, pm me if you want proof. It's not a mystery, it's not magic and I'm sure the poster also has insurance.

FDA regulations are clear cut, so you would need to follow the guidelines which are available online.  There are separate labeling guidelines for various terms.   
Beware Peanuts!!!! Seriously, most factories/facilities are rubbish at protecting against contamination.


----------

